# [php] anzahl der dateien in einem verzeichnis auslesen



## cater (13. Juli 2001)

hi leutz

also ich will wie erwähnt einfach nur die anzahl der dateien in einem verzeichnis auslesen und als zahl ausgegeben haben.

gibt es dafür eine funktion oder hat jemand eine idee, wie ich das machen kann?

dank euch
carlo


----------



## Matrikz (13. Juli 2001)

So sollt es funktionieren... Tut es jedenfalls bei mir! 


```
function countfiles($path) {
  $handle = opendir($path);
  $filecount = 0;
  while ($res  = readdir($handle)) {
    if (is_dir($res)) {
    } else {
      $filecount++;
    }
  }
  return $filecount;
}
```


----------



## cater (13. Juli 2001)

jo, danke..

gleich mal ausproboieren...

;-)


----------



## Jarod (17. Juli 2001)

... und was müsste man hinzufügen um den dateinamen
jedes files anzuzeigen?

:: jarod @ zzZZzzzz ::


----------



## Dunsti (17. Juli 2001)

bei dem Beispiel von Matrikz würden dann in der Variable $res der Dateiname stehen .... ein *echo $res; * in der Schleife würde also die einzelnen Dateinamen ausgeben.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

